# Recent Melbourne Herping



## NickGeee (Apr 7, 2016)

Some more herping pics - who could have guessed it!
Heres an old Delma impar slough from Central Victoria, Wouldve been cool to frame!



Delma impar sloughed skin by Nick Gale, on Flickr
And a baby stumpy tail from Bendigo, nothing is better than seeing one of these after finding nothing for two hours!



Shingleback(Tiliqua rugosa) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Back in Melbourne I attempted to look for Small Eyed Snakes in Melbournes North, of which is bordering on their most Westerly distribution. I didnt manage to find any, but I did find this baby Cunninghams Skink!



Cunningham Skink (Egernia cunninghami) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
A couple of days after getting back from Halls Gap my mate and I decided to go herping for a day or so in Melbourne's West and North.
After getting up early, we were hoping for Brown Snakes. After seeing roughly 1000 weasel & garden skinks, we found this gorgeous pair of Tussock Skinks.



Tussock Skink (Pseudemoia pagenstecheri) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Tussock Skink (Pseudemoia pagenstecheri) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
We headed off, and heading north we jumped out at a spot we had seen some Cunningham Skinks prior.



Cunninghams Skink (Egernia cunninghami) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Hurrah!



Cunninghams Skink (Egernia cunninghami) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
We headed off yet again, and our next targets where Little Whip Snakes & Three lined Skinks.
Almost immediately we had found a Three lined Skink, and I was glad to have finally got a decent pic of this species!



Eastern three-lined skink (Acritoscincus duperreyi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Our last herp for the day was a baby eastern brown, of which I almost mistook for a Little Whip Snake at first glance, thus why Pasasuta always get the shovel even though harmless to most people.



Eastern brown snake (Pseudonaja textilis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Eastern brown snake (Pseudonaja textilis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Cheers


----------



## Stuart (Apr 7, 2016)

Superb photos and post again Nick. Thanks a million for sharing its bloody awesome


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 8, 2016)

Some nice herps Nick! Those Textys are awesome!

- - - Updated - - -

Actually, that shingle back is the most beautiful I have seen


----------



## NickGeee (Apr 8, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Some nice herps Nick! Those Textys are awesome!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Actually, that shingle back is the most beautiful I have seen



Cheers mate! The stumpy was very nice for a Victorian animal


----------

